# Irc - Mnpr:rpg Wednesday Nights



## jezter6 (Nov 19, 2007)

Looking to start up a light hearted MNPR:RPG game on IRC, Wednesday nights.

Looking to play for about 1.5-2 hour max sometime between 7 and 10pm Eastern time.

Post here, or drop into #d20modern on the otherworlders.net server (the same server the EN chat room is on).


----------



## jezter6 (Nov 19, 2007)

So, with 26 views and 0 hits, I wanted to clarify - just in case people are confused about MNPR:RPG.

Monkey, Ninja, Pirate, Robot: The Roleplaying Game, by Atomic Sock Monkey. If you missed it, it was FREE for ThanksGiveAway, and is one of the neatest little quick pickup style games. Game is certianly on the Toon side of silly, but is great for light hearted RPG fun. This is NOT for the serious roleplayer. This is for the obviously immature player who thinks monkeys throwing poo is FUN.

You can read more about the game at http://www.atomicsockmonkey.com/products/mnpr-rpg.asp. 

Oh, you must own the book to play in the game. It's not free any more, but cheap enough that you aren't breaking the bank, so give this poor guy some money.

Edit: If Wednesday isn't a good night, and you still want to play, reply anyways. If we can come up with a consensus, then I'm ok with changing nights.


----------

